# Sesso senza amore?



## Ale (12 Aprile 2012)

Fare sesso senza amore uno ce l'ha nel dna? E chi nn ce la fa o nn gli dà niente? Sempre dna? E chi gli parte la testa? O se cmq ci deve essere un po' di magia? Tipo me...
Forse da amanti è più facile dato che l' "amore" uno ce l'ha a casa?
Insomma come si fa?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2012)

Ale ha detto:


> Fare sesso senza amore uno ce l'ha nel dna? E chi nn ce la fa o nn gli dà niente? Sempre dna? E chi gli parte la testa? O se cmq ci deve essere un po' di magia? Tipo me...
> Forse da amanti è più facile dato che l' "amore" uno ce l'ha a casa?
> Insomma come si fa?


Ciao Ale..non ci vuole niente..oppure un po'di pelo sul cuore,cinismo,senza scrupoli..e ìsi fa'benissmo.Almeno io ci riesco benissimo


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ale..*non ci vuole niente*..oppure un po'di pelo sul cuore,cinismo,senza scrupoli..e ìsi fa'benissmo.Almeno io ci riesco benissimo


insomma..... :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2012)

*Insomma*

Insomma che?te sei piccola simy.....!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma che?te sei piccola simy.....!!!:mrgreen:


ufff....ma possibile che ce l'hai sempre con me!


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2012)

*Simy*

Ti proteggo dalle brutture,dalle tentazioni,da questo mondo malandrino......!!!Sono il tuo faro nella notte.....senti che botto......!!:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti proteggo dalle brutture,dalle tentazioni,da questo mondo malandrino......!!!Sono il tuo faro nella notte.....*senti che botto*......!!:up:


.....appunto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbè mi lascio proteggere...mi fido di te! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2012)

Ale ha detto:


> Fare sesso senza amore uno ce l'ha nel dna? E chi nn ce la fa o nn gli dà niente? Sempre dna? E chi gli parte la testa? O se cmq ci deve essere un po' di magia? Tipo me...
> Forse da amanti è più facile dato che l' "amore" uno ce l'ha a casa?
> Insomma come si fa?


Il sesso senza amore si può fare senza avercelo nel dna... quando sperimenti o perchè ti va di farlo e ne hai l'occasione. Poi sei tu che decidi se ti ha dato qualcosa o no, e se quello che ti ha dato è quello che vuoi. E' un'esperienza come un'altra, che in una certa fase della tua vita ti può andare di fare, il dna non c'entra nulla.


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2012)

*ah*

Bene hai capito che di Oscurello ci si può e ci si deve fidare....!!!:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene hai capito che di Oscurello ci si può e ci si deve fidare....!!!:up:


ma perchè avevi ancora dubbi?


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2012)

*Si*

Si!!


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si!!


annamo bene :blu:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> annamo bene :blu:


ehi piccioncini... state imperversando dappertutto... siete carini però:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehi piccioncini... state imperversando dappertutto... siete carini però:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2012)

*Sbri*

Si sbrì,simy è la mia allieva preferita.....!Spero continuerà con lo stesso impegno....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sbrì,simy è la mia allieva preferita.....!Spero continuerà con lo stesso impegno....!!


trattamela bene... o prima uso i miei capelli:serpe:, poi ti pietrifico.


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> trattamela bene... o prima uso i miei capelli:serpe:, poi ti pietrifico.


:bacio:


......... mi tratta benissimo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2012)

*Sbri*

E sbriciolata....non riesco a trattarle male le donne....posso ignorarle....ma fargli del male no!!!:up:


----------



## Ale (12 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il sesso senza amore si può fare senza avercelo nel dna... quando sperimenti o perchè ti va di farlo e ne hai l'occasione. Poi sei tu che decidi se ti ha dato qualcosa o no, e se quello che ti ha dato è quello che vuoi. E' un'esperienza come un'altra, che in una certa fase della tua vita ti può andare di fare, il dna non c'entra nulla.


Sí infatti, al momento è l'unica cosa che mi è capitata, solo che noncerco altro ma anche il solo sesso nn mi dà molto. Non so se è un problema mio o del partner, boh, per loro sembra così facile, forse perché sono uomini? 
Sono single, potrei averne quanti ne voglio ma nn mi fido di nessuno, uff...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2012)

Ale ha detto:


> Sí infatti, al momento è l'unica cosa che mi è capitata, solo che noncerco altro ma anche il solo sesso nn mi dà molto. Non so se è un problema mio o del partner, boh, per loro sembra così facile, forse perché sono uomini?
> Sono single, potrei averne quanti ne voglio ma nn mi fido di nessuno, uff...


Non si cerca altro... ci si sbatte contro, e non ci si può fare nulla:mrgreen:. Neanche non fidarsi:mrgreen:. Noi donne abbiamo un retaggio di educazione, usi e costumi diverso da quello degli uomini, anche se, fortunatamente, le cose stanno cambiando... ma quello di cui hai bisogno tu adesso è altro indipendentemente dal fatto che tu sia donna, uomo, grande o piccola, secondo me.


----------



## Sole (12 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ale..non ci vuole niente..oppure* un po'di pelo sul cuore,cinismo,senza scrupoli*..e ìsi fa'benissmo.Almeno io ci riesco benissimo


Mah. Io non ho certo il pelo sullo stomaco, anzi. Sono sensibile fino agli eccessi. Sono tutto fuorchè cinica, mi faccio un sacco di scrupoli... eppure il sesso senza amore mi è sempre riuscito benissimo!


----------



## Buscopann (12 Aprile 2012)

Ale ha detto:


> Fare sesso senza amore uno ce l'ha nel dna? E chi nn ce la fa o nn gli dà niente? Sempre dna? E chi gli parte la testa? O se cmq ci deve essere un po' di magia? Tipo me...
> Forse da amanti è più facile dato che l' "amore" uno ce l'ha a casa?
> Insomma come si fa?


Io pure quando mi faccio le pippe lo faccio con amore 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2012)

ma tutte le prime volte sono sesso senza amore, per dirne una .
è un mondo di lussuriosi:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutte le prime volte sono sesso senza amore, per dirne una .
> è un mondo di lussuriosi:singleeye:


Mah vedi...
Tutte sono capaci di trovare abbondatissimo sesso senza amore...no?
Che ci vuole?
Basta aprire le gambine e fare quattro smorfie...

Avere il cuore di un uomo dedicato a te...

E' tutt'altro paio di maniche no?

Finchè la molli hai lo stuolo di maschietti.
Quando smetti di mollarla: sola resti!

O sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah vedi...
> Tutte sono capaci di trovare abbondatissimo sesso senza amore...no?
> Che ci vuole?
> Basta aprire le gambine e fare quattro smorfie...
> ...


Dipende cosa intendi per sola?


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah vedi...
> Tutte sono capaci di trovare abbondatissimo sesso senza amore...no?
> Che ci vuole?
> Basta aprire le gambine e fare quattro smorfie...
> ...


....mica è detto sai? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2012)

non sarà il contrario?
meno la svendi meglio sei accompagnata?


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà il contrario?
> meno la svendi meglio sei accompagnata?


ma credo che il Conte non parlasse di qualità ma di quantità..... che tristezza però... :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2012)

Raramente sono stata così tanto apprezzata e soprattutto mai sola come in questo periodo.....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma credo che il Conte non parlasse di qualità ma di quantità..... che tristezza però... :unhappy:


e soprattutto scopare con tanti uomini diversi ti fa sentire meno sola?


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e soprattutto scopare con tanti uomini diversi ti fa sentire meno sola?


appunto :up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2012)

*La*

Il senso di solitudine è qualcosa che hai nel cuore....non è legato al numero di piselli!!!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il senso di solitudine è qualcosa che hai nel cuore....non è legato al numero di piselli!!!


Quoto e approvo:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà il contrario?
> meno la svendi meglio sei accompagnata?


Si, meglio darla al miglior offerente no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....mica è detto sai? :mrgreen:


Troppe donne sai, si illudono che dietro ad una scopata ci sia sempre un pochino d'amore, e che male ci restano quando scoprono che non è così. Nel momento che smettono di concedersi: lui gira i tacchi e se ne va.
( ma non è sempre così, perchè la fame è brutta)


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per sola?


Intendo dire che se tu sei legata ad un uomo per solo sesso: smetti di darla lui ti scarica.


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il senso di solitudine è qualcosa che hai nel cuore....non è legato al numero di piselli!!!



Quoto ma non posso approvarti! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il sesso senza amore si può fare senza avercelo nel dna... quando sperimenti o perchè ti va di farlo e ne hai l'occasione. Poi sei tu che decidi se ti ha dato qualcosa o no, e se quello che ti ha dato è quello che vuoi. E' un'esperienza come un'altra, che in una certa fase della tua vita ti può andare di fare, il dna non c'entra nulla.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2012)

Mi dovete spiegare dove trovate tutto questo sesso senza amore.

E perchè minchia mettete sempre in relazione le due cose.

In mezzo c'è un mondo che la maggior parte della gente si perde


Questo sì che è triste :unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il senso di solitudine è qualcosa che hai nel cuore....non è legato al numero di piselli!!!


E neanche al numero di patonze !!!!
Fare sesso per solitudine ti lascia più solo di prima. Che tristezza....

Per me il sesso si fa per amore o per gioia.


----------



## Indeciso (12 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tutte le prime volte sono sesso senza amore, per dirne una .
> è un mondo di lussuriosi:singleeye:


:up:quoto:up:


----------



## Indeciso (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intendo dire che se tu sei legata ad un uomo per solo sesso: smetti di darla lui ti scarica.


Su questo non ci piove.....morto un papa se ne fa un altro:rotfl:



oscuro ha detto:


> Il senso di solitudine è qualcosa che hai nel cuore....non è legato al numero di piselli!!!


Verissimo...e nemmeno al numero di patonze, per par condicio:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intendo dire che se tu sei legata ad un uomo per solo sesso: smetti di darla lui ti scarica.


bè questo è ovvio ma nel momento che smetti di dargliela l'hai scaricato tu....


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> bè questo è ovvio ma nel momento che smetti di dargliela l'hai scaricato tu....


:risata::risata::risata:
:risata::risata::risata::risata:​


----------



## Ale (12 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In mezzo c'è un mondo che la maggior parte della gente si perde


Esattamente, è quello che vorrei, un po' di sesso e di calore umano. Né troppo coinvolgimento, né sesso fine a se stesso. Nn capisco se sono io che nn fidandomi vedo nei ragazzi che frequento solo la ricerca del sesso e basta o se è così oppure se c'è solo paura di lasciarsi andare un po'.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Aprile 2012)

Ale ha detto:


> Esattamente, è quello che vorrei, un po' di sesso e di calore umano. Né troppo coinvolgimento, né sesso fine a se stesso. Nn capisco se sono io che *nn fidandomi vedo nei ragazzi che frequento solo la ricerca del sesso* e basta o se è così oppure se c'è solo paura di lasciarsi andare un po'.



forse dovresti concentrarti di più su quello che cerchi tu

in questo modo io ho sempre trovato quello che cercavo


----------



## Ale (12 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> forse dovresti concentrarti di più su quello che cerchi tu
> 
> in questo modo io ho sempre trovato quello che cercavo


Grazie, ci proverò...fosse facile...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> bè questo è ovvio ma nel momento che smetti di dargliela l'hai scaricato tu....



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH !!!!!

Bellissima questa risposta !!!!

HIRO


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> bè questo è ovvio ma nel momento che smetti di dargliela l'hai scaricato tu....


mitica Farfalla !!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

.


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> E' per questo che l'uomo ha già lo sguardo lontano con un'altra eh?
> Mica ti amava...
> E va oltre...
> ...


hai mai pensato di fare il paroliere per la perugina? sono stanchi di romantiche frasi fatte. hanno deciso di togliere il romanticismo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> hai mai pensato di fare il paroliere per la perugina? sono stanchi di romantiche frasi fatte. hanno deciso di togliere il romanticismo.


Mica vero sai?
Ci sono donne romantiche e donne non romantiche...
De gustibus...
Guarda me...l'ottanta per cento...le detesto...
Il mio guaio è che sono il venti per cento...che ohi...non mi molla eh?
Non mi molla...
Dicono che con me si sentono libere di esprimersi...perchè non sto lì a tagliare in quattro ogni cosa che dicono e fanno...come magari capita con certi uomini eh? A cui non va mai bene niente...hanno un sacco di pretese assurde...da bambino imbronciato...e sono sempre pronti a incazzarsi per qualsiasi cazzata...no?


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica vero sai?
> Ci sono donne romantiche e donne non romantiche...
> De gustibus...
> Guarda me...l'ottanta per cento...le detesto...
> ...


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAH come mi piace quando si parla di zucchine e tu parli di carote solo per scrivere che ci sono donne che non ti mollano ahahahahahhaah
te l'ho già detto che il mondo è pieno di persone all'ultima spiaggia e di cattivo gusto?:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAH come mi piace quando si parla di zucchine e tu parli di carote solo per scrivere che ci sono donne che non ti mollano ahahahahahhaah
> te l'ho già detto che il mondo è pieno di persone all'ultima spiaggia e di cattivo gusto?:mrgreen::rotfl:



Embè....lo so...siete un esercito...


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè....lo so...siete un esercito...


no, sono tutte quelle che non ti mollano ahahahahhahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no, sono tutte quelle che non ti mollano ahahahahhahahahah


Beh non sei carino nei loro confronti eh?
Io intanto voglio bene a loro e le tratto tutte come principesse...
Sono il loro cicciobello...oddio poi qualcuna mi tratta male perchè si crede di avere poteri manipolatori...e io mi trasformo in chucky...ma sto bene nel mio vigneto...sai le proteggo no? Dai loschi individui...


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh non sei carino nei loro confronti eh?
> Io intanto voglio bene a loro e le tratto tutte come principesse...
> Sono il loro cicciobello...oddio poi qualcuna mi tratta male perchè si crede di avere poteri manipolatori...e io mi trasformo in chucky...ma sto bene nel mio vigneto...sai le proteggo no? Dai loschi individui...


sisi per carità, rimani nel tuo vigneto....peccato che ha l'adsl :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sisi per carità, rimani nel tuo vigneto....peccato che ha l'adsl :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non faccio mai sesso virtuale con loro eh?
Poco ma buono...sempre condito da tanto amore che non ti dicoooooooooooooo


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non faccio mai sesso virtuale con loro eh?
> Poco ma buono...sempre condito da tanto amore che non ti dicoooooooooooooo


guarda stasera ho bisogno di ridere....ci stai riuscendo alla grande...non capisci un cazzo di quello che scrivo ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> guarda stasera ho bisogno di ridere....ci stai riuscendo alla grande...non capisci un cazzo di quello che scrivo ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah


Tenta di esprimerti meglio no?


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tenta di esprimerti meglio no?


scusami ma quello che intendevo è quasi a prova di scemo.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> scusami ma quello che intendevo è quasi a prova di scemo.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Allora per stasera con te ho finito no?


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora per stasera con te ho finito no?


se vuoi.:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> se vuoi.:mexican:


Ah stiamo andando benone no?
Temevo che tu dicessi...qua si finisce quando sono io a dire l'ultima parola...e bisogna pensare come dico io e scrivere quello che voglio io...altrimenti siete tutti degli scemi no?
Allora vai in pace Angelo...


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah stiamo andando benone no?
> Temevo che tu dicessi...qua si finisce quando sono io a dire l'ultima parola...e bisogna pensare come dico io e scrivere quello che voglio io...altrimenti siete tutti degli scemi no?
> Allora vai in pace Angelo...


tutti? chi ha mai detto tutti?:mexican::mexican::mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> tutti? chi ha mai detto tutti?:mexican::mexican::mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E te pareva...ah è vero...si solo alcuni...si vero...


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E te pareva...ah è vero...si solo alcuni...si vero...


Bravo. Finalmente hai capito. Hai vinto una bambolina. Gonfiabile, naturalmente!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ale (12 Aprile 2012)

E se quello che cerco fosse "pericoloso"?
Cerco uno scambio alla pari, solo che ho paura di perdere in partenza. Alterno momwnti in cui potrei avere il nondo ai miei piedi ad altri in cui mi sento il più sfigato dei cuccioli bagnati...ovviamente i due atteggiamenti non sono controllabili


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> E' per questo che l'uomo ha già lo sguardo lontano con un'altra eh?
> Mica ti amava...
> E va oltre...
> ...


 mi sa che sei l'unico che non ha capito cosa ho scritto. Stiamo parlando di una storia di solo sesso cosa c'entra l'amore. Se vengo a letto con te per il solo sesso quando voglio chiudere smetto di dartela. Era il contrario di quello che hai scritto.
Il riferimento al mio matrimonio è come sempre di pessimo gusto...sempre ala faccia di chi sostiene che non lo fai apposta...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fare sesso senza amore uno ce l'ha nel dna? E chi nn ce la fa o nn gli dà niente? Sempre dna? E chi gli parte la testa? O se cmq ci deve essere un po' di magia? Tipo me...
> Forse da amanti è più facile dato che l' "amore" uno ce l'ha a casa?
> Insomma come si fa?
> 
> Primo post.


Nel post che ho quotato io TU parlavi di una storia di solo sesso...
hai letto che ho quotato il primo post?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi sa che sei l'unico che non ha capito cosa ho scritto. Stiamo parlando di una storia di solo sesso cosa c'entra l'amore. Se vengo a letto con te per il solo sesso quando voglio chiudere smetto di dartela. Era il contrario di quello che hai scritto.
> Il riferimento al mio matrimonio è come sempre di pessimo gusto...sempre ala faccia di chi sostiene che non lo fai apposta...


Nessun riferimento al tuo matrimonio, perchè io penso solo al mio, e di quello degli altri, scusami non mi importa molto.
Mi scuso e ho tolto il post.
Stammi bene.
Ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun riferimento al tuo matrimonio, perchè io penso solo al mio, e di quello degli altri, scusami non mi importa molto.
> Mi scuso e ho tolto il post.
> Stammi bene.
> Ciao.


Ci avrei scommesso.....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci avrei scommesso.....


Mi sembrava l'unica cosa intelligente da fare, no?
Non amo le discussioni e le polemiche.
E non posso stare sempre attento a tutto.
Un post uscito male, e che poteva venir mal interpretato.
Quindi via e amen.
Stai serena.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sembrava l'unica cosa intelligente da fare, no?
> Non amo le discussioni e le polemiche.
> E non posso stare sempre attento a tutto.
> Un post uscito male, e che poteva venir mal interpretato.
> ...


La cosa intelligente sarebbe evitare di scrivere cose che SI SA possono ferire le persone......Ultimamente con me te le escoso male spesso di post........
Serenissima grazie, mai come in questo ultimo periodo


----------



## Daniele (14 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La cosa intelligente sarebbe evitare di scrivere cose che SI SA possono ferire le persone......Ultimamente con me te le escoso male spesso di post........
> Serenissima grazie, mai come in questo ultimo periodo


Pensa che ti salvi solo perchè io non scrivo, dovrebbero farmi un monumento!!!!


----------



## Ale (14 Aprile 2012)

Se volete insultarvi perché nn vi aprite un 3d?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa che ti salvi solo perchè io non scrivo, dovrebbero farmi un monumento!!!!


La differenza è che io e te non siamo mai stati amici, o meglio non ti sei mai spacciato per amico.


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza è che io e te non siamo mai amici, o meglio non ti sei mai spacciato per amico.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2012)

Ale ha detto:


> Se volete insultarvi perché nn vi aprite un 3d?


Ma anche no...
Io non voglio insultare nessuno, ma se vengo presa per il culo ho il brutto vizio di non riuscire a stare zitta.

Tu ci riesci? 

Sicuramente non ho iniziato io quindi se gentilmente non parli al plurale te ne sarei grata...


----------



## Ale (15 Aprile 2012)

Ok, allora se gentilmente poteste evitare di battibeccare tra di voi in un 3d di in forum invece di mandarvi un sms o telefonarvi, vi sarei grata. Sempre


----------



## Guerreiro (20 Aprile 2012)

in topic direi che:

Una volta ci riuscivo con discreta soddisfazione... oggi se lo faccio (ed a volte succede) mi sento vuoto come un bottiglione rovesciato sullo scolatoio ad asciugare!! :-/


----------

